# prop for andros boatworks, 16' abaco skiff w/yamaha f70 4 stoke



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

what prop would i use for a andros boatworks, 16' abaco skiff with a yamaha 2011 f-70 4 stroke motor.
i have no low end power to come out of the hole.
i now have a 4 blade power tec prop with a 13 p, and 13.5 inch wheel. please help

trader


----------

